# Common Problems



## kerobo0000 (May 3, 2009)

I have been seriously looking into buying a Maxima/Altima and it seems like they have a lot of engine problems. With that said, could you all tell me any problems you have had with your car and at what mileage they occurred at? Also, were the problems due to standard wear and tear and would it be something I might need to deal with down the road if I buy a Maxima/Altima?

Additionally, what will it cost to fix the problems and do any of you have any tips when buying a Maxima/Altima? (i.e. things to look out for when i test drive them)

Sorry for the lengthy post, you feedback would be really appreciated.


----------

